# excision osteochondroma



## scooter1

For the excision of an osteochondroma proximal humerus . . . . .
does 23184 sound right  ?

If not, what should I use ?
Thank you


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

Osteochondroma is a type of benign tumor that consists of cartilage and bone
Would look at 23150


----------

